# Jesse Jones In The Morning



## Saltwaterfishin_Kris (Aug 12, 2005)

Anyone else heading to Jesse Jones in the morning. I should be there between 8:30 or 9:00.


----------



## KillaHookset (Jan 6, 2005)

Looking for a report myself, I plan on being out there tomorrow afternoon from lunch till they kick me out


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

So, you fishing for whites, or crappie. The crappie are really small there, from what I've seen. Oh, jigs, live or hard bait?


----------



## Saltwaterfishin_Kris (Aug 12, 2005)

I will be fishing for whites... the crappie really havent moved in yet.... I caught a big ones last year. I have been catching white bass pretty good the for the last week or so.


----------



## Rip Some Lip (Oct 30, 2005)

Kris, I'm plan on showing up about 11:00 if all goes well. My prayer partner went today (Thursday) and got 6. He said the bite started about 12:30 and he left @ 3:30. See you at the spot..


----------



## Mike S. 11 (Nov 10, 2009)

Wish I could meet ya'll out there , but i have that big four letter word standing in my way today, WORK . I might try to slide up there in the morning depending on what the report is . Good luck guys.

Mike


----------



## Saltwaterfishin_Kris (Aug 12, 2005)

Very very slow day today. I managed to catch 4 but it took a whole lot of casting to get them.... I might try in the morning


----------



## sac-a-lait (Feb 19, 2009)

I had the same kind of day, did a lot of walking and only managed 7, I think it may be coming to an end, time to start catching some crappie.


----------



## Saltwaterfishin_Kris (Aug 12, 2005)

Im waiting on the crappie and then its on to the saltwater to catch some trouts, reds & flounder.


----------



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

The bulk of the run this year was marred by rising water, lots of rain, and inconsistent temps. I am taking the kids in the morning and that will conclude it for me white bass wise. Sadly disappointed to say the least. Bass will be bedding soon, and trout will turn on 1st week of April, by my logs. :work:


----------



## j wadd (Sep 21, 2009)

not wanting to sound dumb but where is this place at


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

City of Houston park off of FM1960 in Humble.

http://www.hcp4.net/jones/

Do a search on JJ or Jesse Jones here in the board and you will get lots of good info. Great place to take kids. Sounds like the bite is slow right now, but still a great place to visit any day.

Also, it's free, or paid for my your tax dollars.


----------



## unplugged02 (Feb 26, 2010)

Got to JJ at 2:30 and headed for the Beach. Only a few people around today with even fewer fish around. I fished until 6:30 up and down the bank and ended up with only one white bass. I threw roadrunners with chartreuse curly tails, then white curly tails, and then even dark green curly tails with no luck. I switched to white rooster tails...still no luck. I finally switched to a 1/4-oz. silver Johnson weedless spoon, and after about a dozen casts, hooked up with the bass pictured.


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Have any of you guys tried A small rattle trap? I have used it a lot of places with some decent success. Just wondering......


----------



## mkaiser9 (Jun 23, 2008)

I've been seeing some people talking about waiting on the crappie. I've been fishing at JJ for about 5 years and I've never seen any crappie being caught. Do the crappie come up to JJ? I've fished at JJ through April and I've never seen a crappie. Where and when can they be found?


----------



## sac-a-lait (Feb 19, 2009)

SaltH2oAssassin said:


> Have any of you guys tried A small rattle trap? I have used it a lot of places with some decent success. Just wondering......


rattle traps do work good but were I fish in the creek you get hung up so much they cost to much to use, that is why I buy the roadrunners in the 6 pack and just buy the grub tails by themselves


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Fished artificials and had one one small bite. Time was 3-4:30 pm. Saw very few one bass caught and nothing big. Never seen so many boats on the creek and it looks to me like the run may be over as the guys with minnows were mainly catching yellow bass and catfish. Perhaps the run is close to over.


----------



## rod dawg (Jan 18, 2006)

I believe the run isn't over, at least not in the Huntsville area. The whites have moved further up the creeks/rivers. Still catching females full of eggs and males milking. I've never fished JJ, but maybe they have relocated and are stacked somewhere. Just a thought.


----------



## pearlandfish (Feb 27, 2010)

What effect would the rain have on fishing at spring creek?


----------



## Bowhntr (Aug 7, 2006)

*JJ Park whites*

HAve been hitting the JJ park lately, but minimal luck-the ones I did catch were in the 15-17 inch range. Started at the beach and work towards Cypress creek split, using different lures until I gete a bite the work small pockets of deep water-this seems to work-then fish move on (they are spawning and are moving up/down creek). I put in my exercise walking the banks-next time bring my Yak. I tired a 1/4 rattle trap and they jumped all over it....snag and lost that one. Beening using a 1/4 blue/red belly broken back diviing plug and they really like that one (it is one you normally using for black bass fishing-but smaller). Most of my bite come off when I retrieve from deep to shallow-right at the edge of the drop-off...Bam!. Seem lots people using minnows and catching a few, not sure what this rain today will do for this weekend coming. But one thing for sure "MOTHER NATURE IS MAD AT SOMEONE" cold; rain; fast high water-she just won't let things settle. Don't mess with Mother Naturesad3sm


----------



## Bowhntr (Aug 7, 2006)

*JJ Park Crappie*



mkaiser9 said:


> I've been seeing some people talking about waiting on the crappie. I've been fishing at JJ for about 5 years and I've never seen any crappie being caught. Do the crappie come up to JJ? I've fished at JJ through April and I've never seen a crappie. Where and when can they be found?


 Yes MK

There are Crappie in the creek in JJ park-caught some this past Saturday on a speck rig (same one you would use for trout fishing), they are in deep pockets of water and clear if you can find it. Not sure if you are bank fishing on the beach? but you may try walking up from there towards the second beach-ther is a small cluster of fallen trees in the water-try tosing in there whne water is clear. Can't miss those trees if you walk up stream-look like the whole bank has fallen in the river-just go around on the trail to other side.:clover:


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

mkaiser9 said:


> I've been seeing some people talking about waiting on the crappie. I've been fishing at JJ for about 5 years and I've never seen any crappie being caught. Do the crappie come up to JJ? I've fished at JJ through April and I've never seen a crappie. Where and when can they be found?


I caught an undersized crappier this year and a larger one last year. There may be more in there as the white bass have mostly left the scene.


----------



## mkaiser9 (Jun 23, 2008)

Bowhntr said:


> Yes MK
> 
> There are Crappie in the creek in JJ park-caught some this past Saturday on a speck rig (same one you would use for trout fishing), they are in deep pockets of water and clear if you can find it. Not sure if you are bank fishing on the beach? but you may try walking up from there towards the second beach-ther is a small cluster of fallen trees in the water-try tosing in there whne water is clear. Can't miss those trees if you walk up stream-look like the whole bank has fallen in the river-just go around on the trail to other side.:clover:


Thanks Bowhntr. I know exactly where you are talking. A lot times when the beach is to packed I head upstream where the little gully flows into Spring Creek, just past the canoe launch. I see those fallen trees every time I walk the trail. It always looks inaccessible. Next time I will have to investigate and try harder. Thanks again.


----------

